# My lowtech 7g "Wooded foothills"



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

First in its awesome what is the substrate


----------



## BigMO (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice. Your layout will look phenomenal once it grows in and you trim a few times. The scape has good balance to my eye.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

That looks really nice. Where did you get your driftwood?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That is very cool


----------



## Ottoblock (Nov 5, 2013)

wildroseofky said:


> That looks really nice. Where did you get your driftwood?




Interested as well. It's almost too cool to be real. Haha.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Ottoblock said:


> wildroseofky said:
> 
> 
> > That looks really nice. Where did you get your driftwood?
> ...



They are actually bonsai trees that did not survive. Got them from a friend.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

brandon429 said:


> First in its awesome what is the substrate


Thanks! Its natural brown riversand. Got it for the color but my plants are not growing as much as I'd like them to.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. Hope this scape turns out really well. Its for a local nano aquascaping contest that will held by the end of January. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

hey whats your intended carbon source for things


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

It reminds me of Hobbit Country.


----------



## hammor (Dec 2, 2014)

Like your choice of rocks and woods.


----------



## bdevillier19 (Mar 24, 2014)

DayOlder said:


> It reminds me of Hobbit Country.


i was thinking the same thing. looks like something from the hobbit/lord of the rings


----------



## Dan110024 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol @ Hobbit Country comment.

You've done well with the scape. I think it looks bigger than a 7G. Looking forward to seeing it come competition time


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

justdaman said:


> They are actually bonsai trees that did not survive. Got them from a friend.


Interesting, what did you do to ensure they wont rot?


----------



## henrietta (Mar 23, 2014)

looks awesome! would love to see pictures as it grows in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Love your tank. Subscribed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodahl (Dec 1, 2014)

justdaman said:


> Hey guys! Just want to share my 7 gallon lowtech tank.
> 
> Week 1
> 
> ...


Very nice job. It looks like it will just get more interesting as time goes on. Any fish or shrimp ideas?


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Hi guys! I didnt like how the plants were fitting into the overall scape so i removed some of them for the mean time. I like the growth of the moss though.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

DayOlder said:


> It reminds me of Hobbit Country.


Haha, same.


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

That is so awesome! What substrate are you using?


----------



## Nobody (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn I always wondered if you could use dead bonsai trees as driftwood but never been able to find anyone selling it or know which kinds are hard enough not to rot. So jealous, looks great.


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

Gorgeous scape! I'm completely jealous. Can't wait to see it fill out!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Wow that is an amazing hardscape. Looks like a fantasy jungle type thing


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! Im having problems now as the moss on the trees are blocking the light from reaching the plants below. Growth on them is really slow. Here's an updated picture.


----------



## whizzle (May 12, 2010)

This is awesome! Is it still running?


----------



## photofish (Aug 16, 2012)

The tank looks larger than 7 gals. It looks like a river bottom. What kind of fish are in it?


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Tank looks great! How bout another update? Some nana petite at the base of the "trees" would make a nive addition and i think would fit the scale. That and they're impervious to low light...


----------



## crusher311 (Nov 8, 2013)

totally needs a little miniature of Bilbo Bagins and a hobbit hole door. also your lighting issue you could try moving your light or adding a light to the front to get more light in to the bottom. like hang a light 3/4s down the front of the tank till its ready to show.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 20, 2013)

Tanks looks really awesome and creates a cool feel to it. Are you going to try and attach the moss to the 'tree tops'? Anubias nana, I like that idea, Jimmy, and maybe you could bring your lighting forward to at least grow the HC? in the valley, kind of like on a slight angle pointing back?

If that's parva on the right side, it takes forever to do anything, how long till your contest?

Is that nana I see at the back of the 'trees' on a hill? I agree with Jimmy, I think it would look great at the bases of the 'trees' instead, and would solve your light issue. Put a higher light demanding plant on the hill behind the trees, in the pic, it looks like there may be more lighting there.

Your tanks really caught my eye, I love the scape!


----------

